# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cho thuê xe máy ở đà nẵng  0905860960

## oanh_ttn01

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## oanh_ttn01

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại website chothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## hjgyfgdwpp

Bài hay đó bạn...

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## hjgyfgdwpp

Up cho bạn nè...

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thanh Hà01255125127

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách khi đến Đà Nẵng để đi du lịch, công tác, thăm người thân ..Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Với các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp nhưxe ga: Lead, Nouvo, Attila…Xe số : Jupiter, Sirius, Wave s, Wave…Quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 Giá từ 80.000đ - 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
- Giao và nhận xe tận nơi (trong TP Đà Nẵng) miễn phí.
- Mũ bảo hiểm miễn phí.
Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ: Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website: xemaythue.com

Hãy đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được phục vụ chu đáo.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## locbui134

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## locbui134

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thanh Hà01255125127

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách khi đến Đà Nẵng để đi du lịch, công tác, thăm người thân ..Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Với các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp nhưxe ga: Lead, Nouvo, Attila…Xe số : Jupiter, Sirius, Wave s, Wave…Quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 Giá từ 80.000đ - 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
- Giao và nhận xe tận nơi (trong TP Đà Nẵng) miễn phí.
- Mũ bảo hiểm miễn phí.
Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ: Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website :love struck: emaythue.com

Hãy đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được phục vụ chu đáo.

----------


## tramanh8906

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## DjanaVjPH

up lên top bác nào cần thông tin nhé hỳ hỳ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## pmai_dng

Cho thuê xe máy ở đà nẵng
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thanh Hà   01255125127
Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà  : là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách khi đến Đà Nẵng để đi du lịch, công tác, thăm người thân ..Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thanh Hà với các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp như  xe ga: Lead, Nouvo, Attila…Xe số : Jupiter, Sirius, Wave s, Wave…Quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
- Giá từ 80.000đ - 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe tận nơi (trong TP Đà Nẵng) miễn phí. 
- Mũ bảo hiểm miễn phí.
Xe máy Thanh Hà   có địa chỉ: Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:  xemaythue.com 
Hãy đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được phục vụ chu đáo.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## songhan414

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵngtin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Websitethuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :http://www.xemaythue.com/

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng giá rẻ 0905860960

Thân Thiện Nhân là Công ty cho  thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng  giá rẻ, địa chỉ số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.


Là tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe ga, xe số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80K- 120K/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày hoặc thuê lại lần thứ 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- 02 mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục đơn giản.

Xin vui long truy cập Website :  Thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 


Đến với Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## vanthao185

Thue xe may tai Da Nang : 01255125127        



Thanh Hà: là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80K đến 120K/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.
Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## vanthao185

Thue xe may tai Da Nang : 01255125127        



Thanh Hà: là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80K đến 120K/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.
Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## makichi167

Chúc bác một ngày tốt lành và may mắn nhé. Em up phụ bác một tay. Khi nào rảnh ghé thăm em nha  :Smile:

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## vanthao185

Thue xe may tai Da Nang : 01255125127        



Thanh Hà: là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80K đến 120K/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.
Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lanhuong578

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## lanhuong578

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại website chothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## songhan414

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉcho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵngtin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Websitethuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## songhan414

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉcho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵngtin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Websitethuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## songhan414

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉcho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵngtin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Websitethuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## songhan414

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉcho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵngtin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Websitethuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## songhan414

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

cho thue xe may o da nang

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80k đến 120k / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## htrung514

Thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng  01255125127

Thue xe may tai Da Nang: 01255125127

Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ uy tín về cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵngvới giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, k B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.

Hoặc truy cập Website :Thue xe may o da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## kimphuong314

Địa Điểm cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH Một Thành Viên Thân Thiện Nhân từ lâu là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như xe Nouvo, Lead, Attila, Wave S, Jupiter, Sirius…. Xe được chăm sóc, bảo dưởng thường xuyên, định kỳ, mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn để quý khách an tâm cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch. Giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen thuê lại lần thứ 2 hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe dao động từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày đêm (24h).

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- 02 mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng

Hãy liên hệ với : Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân chúng tôi theo địa chỉ, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần bãi biển Mỹ Khê). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996,0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Website: Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng

Đến với chúng tôi, quý khách sẽ luôn cảm thấy an tâm, hài lòng.

----------


## kimphuong314

Cho thue xe may o Da Nang giá rẻ, chất lượng 01255125127

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy hàng đầu tại Đà Nẵng với giá cả hợp lý và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe Jupiter, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. Nouvo, Attila,  Lead, , ….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

Mức giá dao động cho thuê từ 80.000đ/ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- 02 mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe máy miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng, gọn nhẹ rất thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, Thành phố Đà Nẵng. điện thoại : 01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :  cho thue xe may o Da Nang

Quý khách sẽ luôn được an tâm và hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## HjeuHajGVJ

up bài lên đầu cho bác nào cần thông tin hữu ích  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lanhuong578

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## baochau713

Thue xe may tai Da Nang  01255125127        

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đảm bảo uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80.000đ đến 150.000đ/ ngày đêm và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2 trở đi.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm (02 cái) kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## huynhnam669

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Địa điểm cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số rất ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng với giá cả phải chăng kể cả ngày lễ cũng không tăng giá và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hàng. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe tay ga, chân số như: Lead, AB, Jupiter, Attila, Nouvo, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. ….Thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

  Mức giá cho thuê dao động từ 80.000đ/ ngày đêm đến 150.000đ / ngày đêm (24h) và giảm giá cho quý khách thuê dài ngày, thuê lại lần thứ hai trở đi.

- Giao xe miễm phí tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành hoàn toàn máy móc.

- Thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn rất thuận tiện cho quý khách.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng hoặc điện thoại : 01255125127,  quý khách sẽ luôn được phục vụ chu đáo.

  Hoặc truy cập Website: Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng

  Kính chúc quý khách có một kỳ nghĩ thoải mái, vui vẻ, hạnh phúc!

----------


## vanthao185

Thue xe may tai Da Nang : 01255125127        



Thanh Hà: là một trong số ít cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng uy tín với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín, chất lượng với khách hàng. Với chủng loại xe đa dạng gồm: Sirius, Wave S, Nouvo, Lead, Jupiter, Attila, Wave…thường xuyên được kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng định kỳ, Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm, dể chịu cho quý khách.

Mức giá thuê từ 80K đến 120K/ ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày hoặc là khách thuê lại lần 2.

- Giao xe tận nơi trong TP Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo xe miễn phí.

- Bảo hành toàn bộ máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng.

Đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng bạn sẽ luôn được hài long.
Hoặc truy cập Website :  thue xe may tai da nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------

